# Bobcat S650 Plowing Videos



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

These are 6 videos in sequence showing me plowing with my Bobcat. About 2" of snow yesterday. I wish I could edit them together and put them to music, but I'm not that smart...hope everyone enjoys them.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vlc;1728735 said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks vlc.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

My uncle also uses a skid steer for plowing. That setup looks like it would be handy for a few driveways I have that are super tight for turning around.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MattR;1729059 said:


> My uncle also uses a skid steer for plowing. That setup looks like it would be handy for a few driveways I have that are super tight for turning around.


That setup would be great on just about any type of account

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for sharing! Be nice to see some footage on a bigger snow....from the pics/vids you've posted since owning that setup, it dosent seem you use the "fast-tach" part much???

I really need to get some vid of my newer setup running the 10ft BC pusher. We've had 2 snows this season that were 6 -8 inchers, I was filling it full, & carrying a pretty good distance....snow was spilling out the sides and moving 15-20ft out in front of me at times wesport


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1729207 said:


> That setup would be great on just about any type of account
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I actually used the Fasttach last week. I only need it when there are cars parked in the lot. You are correct, I don't use it much, but when I do need it...it's priceless. Plus when I take it over there during business hrs, I don't have my videographer ( wife  ). She almost froze to death doing these so a thank you to her.

As far as your claims about your machine and pusher...I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MattR;1729059 said:


> My uncle also uses a skid steer for plowing. That setup looks like it would be handy for a few driveways I have that are super tight for turning around.


I've used it on drives and it's way better than a truck. Even a truck with a pull plow, when the drives aren't straight pulls out or are "L' shaped and you're leaving a good chunk unplowed by the garage doors. Bobcat can get to all the nooks and crannies. Only drawback is towing and frequent loading /unloading if your route isn't real tight.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet!.........


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks great Greg! Makes me want a snow wolf or a kage.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1729429 said:


> Sweet!.........





hardwoodcd;1729622 said:


> Looks great Greg! Makes me want a snow wolf or a kage.


Thanks guys.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey buddy, great vids! 

So is the blade any better then pushing with a bucket? thx


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

That's sweet! Yellow wheels! The bobat gods are frowning! Haha


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scott3430;1729858 said:


> Hey buddy, great vids!
> 
> So is the blade any better then pushing with a bucket? thx


Thanks.
Yes, blade is much better IMO, but buckets have there place too.



SnowFakers;1729910 said:


> That's sweet! Yellow wheels! The bobat gods are frowning! Haha


 Thanks, took me a while to come to grips with it, I'm ok now.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

What wheels are you using? Price?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

G.Landscape;1729937 said:


> What wheels are you using? Price?


Wolf Paws...$1300 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fun watching your videos Learned a lot


How often do you replace the cutting edge and what type of edge is it a 6'' or a 6'' flip edge
Since you running down pressure all the time. I know in another thread you posted you do that to keep the plow on the ground .
Does your Skid have a float mode?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1733218 said:


> Fun watching your videos Learned a lot
> 
> How often do you replace the cutting edge and what type of edge is it a 6'' or a 6'' flip edge
> Since you running down pressure all the time. I know in another thread you posted you do that to keep the plow on the ground .
> Does your Skid have a float mode?


Haven't replaced cutting edge yet, but before next season I will have to. Has 6" cutting edge and I don't know if it's reversible, going to try it though. Skid has float but I don't use it. I tried it on my old loader with the bucket and it was a PITA.


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

Excellent job WIPensFan! And a shout out to your wife for the great videos of you on the job!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

XYZSnowPros;1734358 said:


> Excellent job WIPensFan! And a shout out to your wife for the great videos of you on the job!


Thanks for watching XYZ, and for the shout out to my wife. Thumbs Up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice videos never have watched to many skid steers plowing looks like they do pretty good


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal;1734484 said:


> nice videos never have watched to many skid steers plowing looks like they do pretty good


Thanks Morrisey. I think on video the skid looks slow speed wise, even though it's actually pretty quick. It's in HI range.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1733376 said:


> Haven't replaced cutting edge yet, but before next season I will have to. Has 6" cutting edge and I don't know if it's reversible, going to try it though. Skid has float but I don't use it. I tried it on my old loader with the bucket and it was a PITA.


From your other thread Storm pictures It is a Flip edge


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking set up!! I'm guessing Snow Wolf has a similar set up to the Kage system? Do you have any pics or videos of that? Do they throw in the Wolf tires when you buy the plow?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1734833 said:


> From your other thread Storm pictures It is a Flip edge


Yes, I believe it is.



dieselboy01;1734892 said:


> Nice looking set up!! I'm guessing Snow Wolf has a similar set up to the Kage system? Do you have any pics or videos of that? Do they throw in the Wolf tires when you buy the plow?


Yes, it's same principle but attaches differently. I will get some video soon. No, tires not included...


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice vids does ur machine get pushed around with that 10 ft plow in wet snow . I am running an 8 ft on one of mine but I have a spare 10 ft I was thinking on putting on


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnboy2121;1735213 said:


> Nice vids does ur machine get pushed around with that 10 ft plow in wet snow . I am running an 8 ft on one of mine but I have a spare 10 ft I was thinking on putting on


Thank you. No, It handles it just fine. The tires help. You should put your 10'er on and give it a try.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I put the FastTach to use today for video purposes. This is 4" of fluffy snow we got overnight. Normally I would not use the FastTach for my shop, but some people have said they wanted to see it working so...


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132779&stc=1&d=1390767573


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1736542 said:


> I put the FastTach to use today for video purposes. This is 4" of fluffy snow we got overnight. Normally I would not use the FastTach for my shop, but some people have said they wanted to see it working so...


That looks faster then the first video you did on that lot.
Boy that was fluffy snow.


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice videos! Are the tires worth the money?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Perry.;1736583 said:


> Nice
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132779&stc=1&d=1390767573


Thanks for the gigantic thumbs up!



Antlerart06;1736708 said:


> That looks faster then the first video you did on that lot.
> Boy that was fluffy snow.


Ha, but it isn't. I hate chasing trail off. Little bit of OCD... Temps are pretty low here as they are in many other places, and going to get much colder the next few days. Lows in -20's at night.



Mqfarms;1736756 said:


> Nice videos! Are the tires worth the money?


Thank you.
Probably the best investment in Bobcat add on's I ever made. Plowed with a skid for 20 some yrs without them. I did residential and the slipping and sliding drove you mad! Yes you can do it as I did, but there is no reason to. Also they don't wear down like other tires because you're always in the snow. That means you get more yrs out of them for the money. Absolutely worth it!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1736778 said:


> Thanks for the gigantic thumbs up!
> 
> Ha, but it isn't. I hate chasing trail off. !


 you could angle it a little and will keep from trailing off Right?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Fastach video! That is a slick set up!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1736815 said:


> you could angle it a little and will keep from trailing off Right?


Depends how much you're pushing. Also not a great idea to angle and push forward with box sides on. The sides don't trip, so you could bend something. Whether you like the pusher or the plow you can do both with this plow, however you like to do it.



dieselboy01;1736846 said:


> Thanks for the Fastach video! That is a slick set up!!


You're welcome and thanks.:salute:


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome videos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RUJusten;1737360 said:


> Awesome videos! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good vid Wip!...the Kage/Snow wolf setup is a pretty good unit for the price. And the tires are a must imo. 
I promise 1 of these days I'll get some vid of the new 590 & 10ft pusher .


Its funny your not getting as many posts saying - "this is how I'd plow that lot", "I could plow that lot faster with my atv", "why don't you plow that lot like this...."


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1737700 said:


> Good vid Wip!...the Kage/Snow wolf setup is a pretty good unit for the price. And the tires are a must imo.
> I promise 1 of these days I'll get some vid of the new 590 & 10ft pusher .
> 
> Its funny your not getting as many posts saying - "this is how I'd plow that lot", "I could plow that lot faster with my atv", "why don't you plow that lot like this...."


Still waiting... Now that I only have the one account to worry about taking pics and video is much easier (especially on weekends). When I had more accounts and employees to worry about, video and pictures were way down the list of priorities. I do wish I had done more back then because there would be more diversity in the pictures and videos. Oh well, you can't go back.

As far as the comments, I here what you're saying. I welcome most comments, but I've plowed this account and my shop for 16 yrs. (over 400 times!)so I know how it has to be done with the equipment I have. Plus I try to be careful with my stuff so it last longer and doesn't break (my body is included in that).

Thanks for the comments and for watching these videos, I know I enjoy seeing other peoples stuff in action too, even if they are doing it wrong!


----------



## PSI Services (Nov 20, 2013)

Very Nice!

I have a question if you would not mind. Snow Wolf claims that this unit oscillates just like that on the cage. I see where the oscillation takes place on the kage but where does it allow for this movement on this system? Does it have a pivot area by the mounting plate?

Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PSI Services;1741578 said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I have a question if you would not mind. Snow Wolf claims that this unit oscillates just like that on the cage. I see where the oscillation takes place on the kage but where does it allow for this movement on this system? Does it have a pivot area by the mounting plate?
> 
> Thanks


I would call it "play". Right in the middle of the plow mold board where it attaches to the A-Frame there are 2 large pins( I know one on top and I believe one on bottom?? I will look tonight when I plow to verify. I will take a pic and post it for you as well. Thumbs Up) that allow for swivel and tilt side to side. The pins have a cut out that they can move in side to side and that results in a good bit of oscillation. So yes, their claims are accurate.


----------



## PSI Services (Nov 20, 2013)

WIPensFan;1741597 said:


> I would call it "play". Right in the middle of the plow mold board where it attaches to the A-Frame there are 2 large pins( I know one on top and I believe one on bottom?? I will look tonight when I plow to verify. I will take a pic and post it for you as well. Thumbs Up) that allow for swivel and tilt side to side. The pins have a cut out that they can move in side to side and that results in a good bit of oscillation. So yes, their claims are accurate.


Great! thanks I would really appreciate it. It will help me decide on which route to go.

Be safe out there.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PSI Services;1741602 said:


> Great! thanks I would really appreciate it. It will help me decide on which route to go.
> 
> Be safe out there.


PSI...Here are the pics. The first one shows the cutout( look in black area just under the pin to the left) that allows plow to swivel side to side and tilt. Next pic is top pin, next is bottom pin, next 2 are travel length.


----------



## PSI Services (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pictures, it is now clear to me how they went about designing this unit. Does it have one full single trip or is it split down the middle into two (left and right?) I see some pictures posted that makes it seem as if it was two.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PSI Services;1746306 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures, it is now clear to me how they went about designing this unit. Does it have one full single trip or is it split down the middle into two (left and right?) I see some pictures posted that makes it seem as if it was two.


It is one full trip. The cutting edge is actually 3 pieces, so it may appear like it trips separately.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

WIPensFan;1736778 said:


> Thanks for the gigantic thumbs up!
> 
> Ha, but it isn't. I hate chasing trail off. Little bit of OCD... Temps are pretty low here as they are in many other places, and going to get much colder the next few days. Lows in -20's at night.
> 
> ...


Great big thumbs up too on the good vids your wife took.

And I would agree the tires are worth every penny. Could never plow with a skid again without them. I have the other kind on 19.5" and my buddy has the 22.5". Another buddy was those wolf paws, and I could not plow with regular skid tires any more. Ten times more traction and the productivity is so much better.

Dan


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NLS1;1746459 said:


> Great big thumbs up too on the good vids your wife took.
> 
> And I would agree the tires are worth every penny. Could never plow with a skid again without them. I have the other kind on 19.5" and my buddy has the 22.5". Another buddy was those wolf paws, and I could not plow with regular skid tires any more. Ten times more traction and the productivity is so much better.
> 
> Dan


Thank you Dan.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

short clip of the 590 & 10fter..not the best vid but its something...I really need my wife to come out and do some video of stuff....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1749154 said:


> short clip of the 590 & 10fter..not the best vid but its something...I really need my wife to come out and do some video of stuff....


 So maybe you said this before Mike, but I don't remember, how do you guys handle in front of the doors at those places?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1749354 said:


> So maybe you said this before Mike, but I don't remember, how do you guys handle in front of the doors at those places?


We get within a foot or 2 and that's it. We used to shovel/snow blow at 1 of the facilities we do, in front of every door...but when they put the last addition on, my price jumped so high on the shoveling part, they decided tenants could start doing it themselves(or the maintenance guys).

Skids w/pushers rock at mini storages. We currently do 3 decent sized ones, and they've all been pretty good accounts.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1749587 said:


> We get within a foot or 2 and that's it. We used to shovel/snow blow at 1 of the facilities we do, in front of every door...but when they put the last addition on, my price jumped so high on the shoveling part, they decided tenants could start doing it themselves(or the maintenance guys).
> 
> Skids w/pushers rock at mini storages. We currently do 3 decent sized ones, and they've all been pretty good accounts.


Ok, thanks. I'm sure they are better accounts when you are not responsible for the doors.


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Just fumbling around and watched your videos. I like them. I have been plowing with my skid steer and a straight blade since half way through last season. Only thing I don't like is trailer it but it's way faster with the 4 unit apartments than a truck. I run 10ply winterforce tires on a heavy implement rim. Wayyy better than stock bar tread. I am thinking of an s650 but it has the doosan engine and my neighbor has 3 of them and has had some issues in the cold. My issue is it has to go cattle need to be fed. I have kept my older ls 185.b for snow work and fenceline cleaning and the l225 is my go to machine but have had my share of issues. May try a jcb 260 I love the side door concept!! Well sorry for writing you a book!! Great videos!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

04hd;2062760 said:


> Just fumbling around and watched your videos. I like them. I have been plowing with my skid steer and a straight blade since half way through last season. Only thing I don't like is trailer it but it's way faster with the 4 unit apartments than a truck. I run 10ply winterforce tires on a heavy implement rim. Wayyy better than stock bar tread. I am thinking of an s650 but it has the doosan engine and my neighbor has 3 of them and has had some issues in the cold. My issue is it has to go cattle need to be fed. I have kept my older ls 185.b for snow work and fenceline cleaning and the l225 is my go to machine but have had my share of issues. May try a jcb 260 I love the side door concept!! Well sorry for writing you a book!! Great videos!!


Cool, thanks for watching them. Good luck with your search for a new machine.


----------

